# Ken Block gymkhana 4



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA FOUR; THE HOLLYWOOD MEGAMERCIAL - YouTube


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

:repost::repost::repost::repost:........:thumbsup:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/155077-ken-block-hollywood-vid.html


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

lol man a little late to the game, came out in august :sadwavey: still good vid tho


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

just saw it, so posted it, ken so good!

better late, then never lol :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks, wouldn't have seen this otherwise


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

also love this

Kenneth Moen Hillclimb Drift Lillehammer - YouTube


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Kenneth Moen Hillclimb Drift Lillehammer - YouTube

Much better!! Real skill!!! Didnt need practice runs either, unlike some!!!


----------



## rage33 (Oct 12, 2011)

Id love to be able to drive like that! so much skill!


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Awesome as always.... loved the camera which tracks across the rear wing but it was only used once early on.


----------

